# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Удафф.ком хакнули?

## Палыч

Зайдите на http://www.udaff.com/
Это хак? Или сам Удафф обкурился?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## orvman

Похоже, что хак.

----------


## MOCT

делаю ставку на обкурился

----------


## anton_dr

> делаю ставку на обкурился


Аналогично. Или проблемы в жизни.

----------


## saicat

А что там было? Только что зашел - всё как и всегда. Уже восстановили? Может у кого-нибудь скриншоты остались? 

Интересно потому, что афаик удафф.ком сидит на nginx - этот веб сервер считается в достаточной степени безопасным.

----------


## Dime3us

Просто на белом фоне черными буквами было написано несколько довольно известных строк про любовь...что трудно найти и легко потерять и.т.д..

----------


## Палыч

> А что там было? Только что зашел - всё как и всегда. Уже восстановили? Может у кого-нибудь скриншоты остались? 
> 
> Интересно потому, что афаик удафф.ком сидит на nginx - этот веб сервер считается в достаточной степени безопасным.


Это они сами с Главной что-то творили. Все остальные страницы сайта работали как обычно. Якобы, об этом предупреждали заранее.
Но всё равно -- тупые подонки они. 

Вот тут почитай снизу вверх http://www.udaff.com/gbudav/

----------


## MOCT

> А что там было? Только что зашел - всё как и всегда. Уже восстановили? Может у кого-нибудь скриншоты остались?


смотреть тут:
http://www.webfile.ru/1121203

----------


## Xen

Почему это тупые? обычные, такие... =) Хотя, золотые дни удаффкома имхо позади

----------


## ScratchyClaws

А теперь читаем тут

----------

